

GitHub for recruiters - aiiane
https://medium.com/p/66868c57c79a

======
fecak
It's always nice (as a recruiter) to see technologists actually write
something designed to be helpful to recruiters, as opposed to the volumes of
material that simply complain about being contacted so much because they are
so popular. Junior level recruiters tend to contact everyone, and the industry
is rather lazy overall because they are taught that it's a pure numbers game.

Thanks for taking the time to give some tips and explain some things to people
who likely didn't know about GitHub.

